# Craft Show



## johnchoponis (Jan 10, 2011)

I displayed at a small town craft show this past weekend, my first one of the season. Sales were good, sold more at this show than all of last year. Hopefully this is an indication of the rest of the year. Has anyone else seen an increase in sales this year from last year?


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Glad to hear you had success. What kind of items did you sell. My experience in small town craft shows is they want china made prices.


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

I have not done any "craft" shows this year. Just the right ones do not seem available to me. However, in the consigment store, where I sell my product, sales have been steady all year. Now I'm not getting rich by any means but good steady sales every month. Thats my input.


----------



## johnchoponis (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes a few folks were looking for China prices, but most were not concerned about price. I sold a couple of larger items, red cedar blanket chest, end table, couple of high end pens and other items all the way down to wine bottle stoppers.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's awesome folks, and may you have continued success.


----------

